# My Membership Renewal



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I know that it can take some time to sort these things out but you can at least send me my Absolutte?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We are sending out the renewals at the weekend ,honest. Just been a few changes lately sorry.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Its no big deal just hate not having the absolutte when I know it went out weeks ago


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

So did my renewal get posted at the weekend? still nothing this end.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sniper-sam said:


> So did my renewal get posted at the weekend? still nothing this end.


Slight delay while we designed the new membership card ,should be in the post by this time tomorrow though


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

OK cool, will the A17 be inluded with the renewal pack?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sniper-sam said:


> OK cool, will the A17 be inluded with the renewal pack?


Of course


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

The new membership card is really nice actually and a good bit of design from Nick. We went through several drafts and the end product is top notch, you'll like it I'm sure :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

cant wait


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> cant wait


Should be with you early next week :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

wasnt expecting it that early andy.................... cheers


----------

